# Whats going on next weekend?



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

BCA's, ACE etc 

Where is the "happening event" next week end ?????

Got the family over . . . . .:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Will try and find out for you Adrian.


Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Will try and find out for you Adrian.
> 
> 
> Maiden




Just had a thought Adrian, why dont you hire the Christina boat and have a sail down the Nile.. it's about 350le an hour to hire and you can take your own booze on board plus food or they will cater for you.
Lovely boat very comfortable and safe!!! then you can invite me and Susan hehe

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a thought Adrian, why dont you hire the Christina boat and have a sail down the Nile.. it's about 350le an hour to hire and you can take your own booze on board plus food or they will cater for you.
> Lovely boat very comfortable and safe!!! then you can invite me and Susan hehe
> 
> Maiden


Where does it sail from and how many people does it hold??:confused2:
Does it sail every day - how do you book?:confused2:

Half the story - :eyebrows:

Invite you to meet my "gang" - now thats an idea


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Adrian
The boat sails twice a day ... but it would be cold on the river at night so I would suggest you do a day sail.
The boat is moored on the river by the Cairo Sherton... I believe you can take up to 25 guests.
Telephone Captain Leonardo... or email him at [email protected] Will get the number for you tomorrow.

Maiden


----------

